# 2018 Specialized Levo buying advice



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm looking at buying a Levo comp carbon retail is $6800. I checked the Specialized web site and found the Levo comp aluminum for $5600. The bikes are identical except for the carbon front triangle. I currently ride a Santa Cruz Tallboy carbon and love it but is it really worth spending $1200 more for the Levo Carbon? If so what are the main advantages since both bike weigh over 48 lbs?


----------



## mdh001 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have a 2018 Levo Comp Aluminum. I also have ridden the SC Tallboy carbon (nice bike!).

The Levo is amazing and I'm not sure the extra cost of the carbon frame is worth it. Maybe there are other component differences, but I wouldn't do it for lighter weight. When I got my Levo, I debated over the hard tail option, but glad I got the full suspension model instead.

I also have a 2018 Stumpjumper and ride both the Levo and SJ equally. The first day or two on the trail I will often use the StumpJumper but by the second or third day the Levo allows my tired legs to get back out on the trails. I've ridden stuff I couldn't have done otherwise because of the assist.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got the 2018 Levo Comp Carbon when it was first released. At that time I believe the price difference was $500, so I went for it. But now I am not even sure it is worth $500 difference. The nice thing about pedal assist is you can stop worrying about the lightest this and that and just get stuff that works and lasts. I do think that a good wheelset is nice. Just get the one you like and go have fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

dustyman said:


> I'm looking at buying a Levo comp carbon


there is a chance the 2019 comes out in the next few weeks with a 630 watt battery so a 20% improvement


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

My vote, all else being equal, carbon triangle is not worth $1200.


----------



## Tracer16 (Nov 6, 2017)

Don't waste your money on the carbon. I also have a Tallboy carbon and the aluminum Levo. The minuscule difference in the weight would be unnoticed. The bike is plenty stiff. By the way the Tall Boy handles much better😀


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Why worry about a couple extra oz's when you have motor?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Why worry about a couple extra oz's when you have motor? 

What happens if you crack your frame though? Can you easily transfer over the motor to a new one? Just curious.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Why worry about a couple extra oz's when you have motor?
> 
> What happens if you crack your frame though? Can you easily transfer over the motor to a new one? Just curious.


Yes.

My local shop here in Denver performed 2 frame replacement on levos. One was a warranty replacement at no cost for the owner, the other one was the result of a "transport mishap" and was covered by some insurance the guy had.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I bought the aluminum Comp model and was surprised how well it rides on technical trials. It actually feels more planted and stable than my Tallboy LT carbon. I knew it would climb great but was concerned about the technical downhill performance. The fat tires and low weight displacement gives me more confidence.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

dustyman said:


> Thanks for the input. I bought the aluminum Comp model and was surprised how well it rides on technical trials. It actually feels more planted and stable than my Tallboy LT carbon. I knew it would climb great but was concerned about the technical downhill performance. The fat tires and low weight displacement gives me more confidence.


Good choice! i love my FSR Comp. Reliable and can take a beating on hard trails.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

dustyman said:


> I'm looking at buying a Levo comp carbon retail is $6800. I checked the Specialized web site and found the Levo comp aluminum for $5600. The bikes are identical except for the carbon front triangle. I currently ride a Santa Cruz Tallboy carbon and love it but is it really worth spending $1200 more for the Levo Carbon? If so what are the main advantages since both bike weigh over 48 lbs?


Had the same choice and at only 500 quid difference went for the carbon for no better reason than I preferred the colour and the lead time was shorter. Other than that I would have been happy with the ally comp.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

I don’t think carbon on an ebike is a good choice even if the cost was less. Alum is a much better heat sink and having the motor bolted to alum frame really helps pull the heat out and gives a higher tq output after a long climb, as the motor throttles back as its internal temp climbs. I ride with a few guys and the carbon bikes on 1.3+ distance steep climbs start to slow more then the alum bikes. Also the battery on integrated battery’s also runs warmer and will potentially have a shorter life span and also reduce output power quicker. 
So ebikes bring several new reasons why frame materials matter that have been no issue in other bikes


----------

